# Really devastating news today...



## kerilli (12 March 2012)

Sorry, it's a long one.
Was really quite excited today, taking my two mares out for their first jumping excursion, to a local place with a nice little sj course. Arrived, got on Ellie and walked around the car-park doing up my girth & she went a bit jelly-legged a few times, nearly collapsing, very odd. I thought it was a sort of bizarre meltdown/panic thing, as she was screaming for her friend on the lorry and chucking herself around a fair bit...
Took her into the arena, walked around for a while and she settled, then had a good trot around for about 10 mins, including over poles, all fine. Felt totally normal, was spooking at signs etc and did extreme-sidewaysness-spook in trot, sort of huge reverse-half-pass thing that i couldn't straighten her out of for about 10 strides...
Tried to pick up canter, got the wrong lead, left lead, but was okay. brought her back to trot, asked for right lead, and she felt _terrible_, as if disunited but 100x worse. Back end nowhere, totally disconnected. Back to walk, wtf? Short vid of how she looked then...
https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150589761472481&notif_t=video_processed
At that point I almost convinced myself it was a pulled muscle or trapped nerve from the extreme sidewaysness manoevre, but a niggly voice was saying that the only time I've ever seen a horse's legs go like that, it was about to have a heart attack...
Got off, took tack off, she was nearly collapsing. When she put her head down to graze her front legs nearly buckled and her back end swayed... as if heavily sedated.
Gave up on riding other one, couldn't possibly leave Ellie on the lorry like this getting upset. Managed to get her to lurch up the ramp even though right hind not working properly at all now, gone very jellyish.
Crawled home in horsebox, somehow kept her upright.There's nowhere at my place to get the ramp flat unfortunately... and my OH, who must be stronger than an ox, somehow managed to brake her front end so that she got to the bottom of the ramp upright. I'd warned him how she'd be, made him wear a hat, said we'd need to put shoulders into her chest either side. I tried to take the other side but the moment she lurched off the top I just couldn't hold my side, he somehow anchored her and held her up on his own. It's only down to him that she didn't fall headlong from the top of the ramp.  Wobbled into stable, somehow got down for a roll, somehow got up again...
Vet on the way. By the time the vet got here there was a tiny improvement. She was eating normally, happy and bright in herself, no pain, but back legs still wobbly. When she had a wee her hind end swayed dramatically from side to side.
Vet did all sorts of checks and confirmed my worst fears... heart arrythmia. the worst kind, irregular irregular, all over the place. Going to get a cardiologist to check her out but it'd take a miracle. (I had her heart tested when I bought her as a yearling and it was fine then, but never checked since.)
So, it looks as though my promising Ellie's career as an event horse is over before it's begun. I absolutely adore this mare so she's going nowhere, she'll be a hack and/or field ornament I guess, and a kind auntie to my yearling. Really could cry a river over this one, she is such an athlete and loves her work. 
Really struggling to put my Pollyanna hat on and find a bright side here, but at least she's home in one piece and nobody got hurt. Finding this out 1/2 way round a xc course would have been infinitely, indescribably worse...
Chocolate overdose to anyone who got this far, as that's what I'm having, & I need some help with it!
No sympathy required for me, but lots for my poor darling Ellie, who has waited so long to grow up enough to go & have some fun.


----------



## dressagelove (12 March 2012)

omg, how truly awful for you  Im so sorry. That would destroy me as well.
Vid isnt working on fb, but not sure i want to see it!
poor poor ellie  x


----------



## ellie_e (12 March 2012)

O god!! How awful!! Poor horse!  feeling for you both


----------



## blood_magik (12 March 2012)

oh what a shame 

at least she's still with you. I'm sure she'll be a great auntie to the babies


----------



## stencilface (12 March 2012)

Oh dear - that really is awful news 

Sympathy to all of you, I can't imagine what a blow that would be, and I don't think I'd be able to find a bright side either, other the one you mentioned about not finding out halfway round the xc 

You keep the chocolate, you need it far more than I do.


----------



## horseywelsh (12 March 2012)

so very sorry to hear this, my thoughts are with you and Ellie x


----------



## Always_A_Moody_Mare (12 March 2012)

I'm so sorry, that's horrible news


----------



## Bounced (12 March 2012)

Oh honey how absolutely devastating, I'm so very very sorry  

Biggest hugs and whatever vibes you think you need for Ellie. Is there any hope for controlling her condition do you think? I know nothing about equine cardio but thank god she didn't go down on you or your OH. I had a friend break her leg v.v badly that way.

Xx


----------



## LCH611 (12 March 2012)

so very sorry to read this


----------



## lex2501 (12 March 2012)

How devastatingly sad, thoughts are with you and lovely ellie who is extremely lucky to be in the best possible hands. It sounds like she will have a very happy life, albeit not the one that was hoped for  big hugs


----------



## kirstyl (12 March 2012)

That's just awful, poor you and Ellie. Very scary experience too. I take it she's never shown any of these signs before. Absolutely devasting - best wishes to you


----------



## Bubbles (12 March 2012)

Oh what utter utter pants, poor Ellie  thank God she didn't go down with you on board, but I'm sure that's no consolation right now. Hugs to you and Ellie.


----------



## hellspells (12 March 2012)

I am so, so very sorry to read this. Truly heartbreaking for you. I hope the the cardiologist can give you some hope. 

I take my hat off to you and your OH for such level headed thinking when you got her home xx


----------



## Rosiefan (12 March 2012)

So very sorry to read this K. As you've already said - better you find out now than half way round an XC course. Poor little mare and poor you . x


----------



## wench (12 March 2012)

Sorry to hear this


----------



## Mearas (12 March 2012)

I am devastated for you, its heartbreaking when you invest so much love, time, and effort. She is very fortunate to have such a loving owner.


----------



## James6 (12 March 2012)

So, so sorry, what a nightmare for both of you


----------



## floradora09 (12 March 2012)

What terrible news, I'm so sorry  Hats off to you for being so on the ball and doing the best by her, it's hard to stay positive but at least the outcome is much better than it could have been- and fingers crossed there will be a silver lining for you


----------



## Elsbells (12 March 2012)

It makes any complaining about box rest and sprained tendons sound just to silly compared to this.

Keeping fingers crossed won't help a lot I soppose, but I'll do anyway.

All the best.


----------



## quizzie (12 March 2012)

If the heart was irregularly irregular, that is the classic description of atrial fibrillation, which is potentially treatable.....but the treatment itself is quite toxic...but if they do revert to normal rhythm, they are often OK. I think that was what Denman had, but your mare's symptoms do sound quite extreme, so a cardiologist is definitely the way to go.

  Good luck, & as you said, at least you all got home in one piece...well done...& hope all goes well.


----------



## Dunlin (12 March 2012)

How terrible for you all. Good on you for spotting something was not right and your OH's strength is incredible! So sorry you have had this horrible news but at least you still have her for cuddles and company.


----------



## icestationzebra (12 March 2012)

Very very sad news.  Hugs to both of you


----------



## nikkimariet (12 March 2012)

That is really really crap. Sorry to hear it x


----------



## JackJill (12 March 2012)

Im so so sorry, horses are the most depressing creatures sometimes. All the hope and excitement that goes in to breeding, producing and training only for something so truely heartbreaking to happen. Having had my horse of a lifetime collapse and die at the end of an international event abroad its something I wouldnt wish on anyone, although it could never have been picked up in his case the horror of that day will never leave me so maybe, sad though it is, your brightside. Hugs for you and extra carrots for Ellie. x


----------



## Jesstickle (12 March 2012)

O K, how desperately unfair for both of you  At least she is home, that must have been incredibly scary to deal with but credit to you for being so on the ball and doing the best by her. I'm sure she will be very happy as an aunty though.


----------



## Cazzah (12 March 2012)

So, so sorry to read this. I can offer no words to make any of it better but you and your girl will be in my thoughts.


----------



## PapaFrita (12 March 2012)

Oh no, how awful


----------



## miss_c (12 March 2012)

Oh god, so sorry to read this K.  Will keep both of you in my thoughts.  xxx


----------



## TeamChaser (12 March 2012)

How horrible for you   Really hope the prognosis is ok for Ellie


Must say big well done to you though for recognising the signs and reacting so quickly and calmly to what must of been an awfully stressful situation.  It sounds as though it was far more upsetting for you than it was for your mare .... if that's any consolation at all


----------



## Jingleballs (12 March 2012)

So sorry to hear this but glad she got home safely.  Hopefully the cardiologist can shed more light on the issues and her future.  Hugs to you both - must have been so scary!


----------



## rhino (12 March 2012)

I'm sorry, what an awful thing to happen  Incredibly well handled by you and your OH.


----------



## *hic* (12 March 2012)

How very shocking and sad. As you try to put a bright side on it you're right, at least no-one was hurt and she is back home safe with you.


----------



## Venevidivici (12 March 2012)

Very sad I hope she has perked up now But could have been much worse on the day,as you said(no-one injured)so a slight 
silver lining:-/  You can have my chocolate....Freddo's and some Ferrero Rocher! X


----------



## Renvers (12 March 2012)

How awful for you, sending lot of vibes for Ellie.


----------



## TarrSteps (12 March 2012)

Just stopping by and saw this . . . 

How awful k, both the experience and the shock.  There really is now upside but thank-god neither of you were hurt (or worse) when it overtook her.  Hopefully the cardiologist can give you some sort of news, either way, so you can make the best decisions for her. 

Horses.


----------



## Vickijay (12 March 2012)

Already said but what devestating news. Especially as you had her since she was so young. She's so lucky to have a mum like you xx


----------



## Maisie2 (12 March 2012)

What a horrible day.  I'm so sorry, just hope you get a better prognosis when she sees the cardiologist.  Lots of vibes for you both and maybe a large brandy for you and OH !


----------



## dafthoss (12 March 2012)

Hugs to you both. Hopefully when she sees the cardiologist there will be some better news for you both. If not I'm sure she will make a great aunty to your babies and will have a great time doing it.

Well done to you and your OH for dealing with it so well and as you say at least she didnt end up in a heap on top of you half way round a xc course.


----------



## meandmyself (12 March 2012)

Oh no.  I'm sorry. Does your vet think it's treatable?


----------



## Tiffany (12 March 2012)

Such devastating news, I'm so sorry. ((((hugs)))) for you and Ellie


----------



## MerrySherryRider (12 March 2012)

I'm so sorry, how totally unfair.  Really hoping that her condition can be treated to some degree.


----------



## Leg_end (12 March 2012)

So sorry to read this  Big hugs for you both.


----------



## PolarSkye (12 March 2012)

K, I'm so sorry to her this - you must be so disappointed .  Hopefully, with the ppropriate medication, she will live a long and happy life playing "Auntie."  I know it's hard for you to accept that she won't now go eventing . . . hugs.

P


----------



## irishdraught (12 March 2012)

All credit to you for realising something wasn't right and for getting her home safely.
Scary for all involved. Hopefully the prognosis is better than expected once the cardiologist has seen her.


----------



## Abbeygale (12 March 2012)

Oh god that's so awful. Hugs to both of you. 

I've not heard of them going wobbly legged with heart problems before - so thank you for highlighting this. And a good job you did know this and have such a strong OH to get her out the lorry safely 

I'll be thinking of you both, and hope the cardiologist can come back with some brighter news for her xx


----------



## Baggybreeches (12 March 2012)

So sorry to read this K  I know only too well the heartbreak involved in getting them so far and then to have this happen.
Hope you find a suitable solution x


----------



## humblepie (12 March 2012)

What a shame.  Hopefully the specialist can shed more light for you and how good that you realised so quickly to get off her and get her home.


----------



## star (12 March 2012)

would agree that it sounds like Atrial Fib.  They can be converted back into sinus rhythm and she should go onto lead a relatively normal life although it is likely that eventing might just put too much strain on her heart.  Obviously dont know the ins and outs of the case but well done for doing the right thing and knowing something wasn't right - hopefully she can be converted and still have a ridden life to look forward to but if not she sounds like she has a super owner who will love her forever.


----------



## Mrs B (12 March 2012)

What an awful day for you...  Thank goodness you got her home! Good luck with the cardiologist and do keep us posted


----------



## Lanky Loll (12 March 2012)

So sorry to hear this, really hope the cardio comes back with some positive news for you


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (12 March 2012)

K, huge hugs for you & thoughts will be on you all
xx


----------



## Scarlett (12 March 2012)

Really sorry to read this - I hope that you find a job for her to do even if it's not a ridden one. It's heartbreaking when things like this happen.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (12 March 2012)

I am so sorry to read this. Good luck with the cardiologist.


----------



## Maloo (12 March 2012)

Oh how awful, can't imagine what you (& Ellie) are going through. Big massive Herefordshire hugs coming your way x


----------



## NicoleS_007 (12 March 2012)

What horrible news, poor you and Ellie  She looks like a smashing wee mare. So glad you got her home safe and what a super OH you have!! Sending huge hugs xx


----------



## kerilli (12 March 2012)

thanks everyone. lots of people out there know a lot more than me about arrythmias etc so, thankyou for the messages on here and on fb, i hugely appreciate them all. there seems to be a glimmer or two of hope... maybe it's a virus, maybe it's shockable, maybe it's medication-able (my vet did mention this but said it doesn't last), i'm not in the total pit of despair for my girl any more.
cardiologist is the next step, i'll report back. 
really appreciate it everyone, thankyou.
Ellie is a lot happier now and she's enjoying loads of polos, so it's not all bad. Thankyou.


----------



## yellowdun (12 March 2012)

How awful for you both. I'm so sorry. Thank god you were able to get her home.  I hope you can find treatment that gives her a comfortable life.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (12 March 2012)

so sorry, hope you can find a glimmer of light, thinking of you xxx


----------



## PorkChop (12 March 2012)

How very, very sad for you both  luckily neither of you got hurt, and at least you know the cause.  Another twist in the rollercoaster that is owning horses, gosh they can be heartbreaking sometimes.


----------



## Worried1 (12 March 2012)

Oh I'm so, so sorry to hear this.

Massive hugs x


----------



## zoon (12 March 2012)

Are you having Lesley Young look at her?  Best cardiologist out there - she saw my boy twice a year for 10 years and as well as being a genius is a very lovely woman


----------



## kerilli (12 March 2012)

zoon said:



			Are you having Lesley Young look at her?  Best cardiologist out there - she saw my boy twice a year for 10 years and as well as being a genius is a very lovely woman 

Click to expand...

My vet didn't mention the cardiologist's name, but it was a lady so it may well be her. Thanks, I'll check.


----------



## cundlegreen (12 March 2012)

Kerilli,
My stallion had EXACTLY this back in 2007. He had two extreme attacks whilst only doing slow work. We could not replicate the attacks in forced exercise (lungeing for an hour at a canter). After a lot of talking to vets, one asked if he had recently had a virus. I said not, but that he had his flu jab six weeks before. Had your mare had a vaccination in that time frame? I gave my boy the year off, and also gave him a homeopathic supplement to strengthen his heart muscle. Apparently, if it IS due to a virus, the heart rhythm will return to normal. My stallion has done all sorts of work since then, and had no ill effects at all. I did take him off flu vaccs for two years after though. This is the reason that I don't vaccinate any of my youngsters until absolutely needed.


----------



## now_loves_mares (12 March 2012)

K I'm so sad for you and Ellie  Very well done for your presence of mind, and your OH's incredible strength, to get her home in one piece. Fingers crossed that the cardiologist has some better news, but I can understand the devastation.

Definitely better to find out now than when full tilt across country as you say - the outcome could have been infinitely worse for both of you.


----------



## kirstyhen (12 March 2012)

Oh god, how awful for you K, truly so sorry to read this. Fingers crossed that there the cardiologist has some good news for you, but I can imagine you feel absolutely dreadful at the moment, so sending you a big hug X


----------



## Baydale (12 March 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this, K, but I'm sending lots of positive vibes - from an eternal optimist - as you deserve some good luck and it may be something that can be treated. Keep us all posted please. x


----------



## Booboos (12 March 2012)

Oh my goodness that is terrible news! So sorry to hear about Ellie, I hope the specialist can give you a more positive prognosis.


----------



## kerilli (12 March 2012)

cundlegreen said:



			Kerilli,
My stallion had EXACTLY this back in 2007. He had two extreme attacks whilst only doing slow work. We could not replicate the attacks in forced exercise (lungeing for an hour at a canter). After a lot of talking to vets, one asked if he had recently had a virus. I said not, but that he had his flu jab six weeks before. Had your mare had a vaccination in that time frame? I gave my boy the year off, and also gave him a homeopathic supplement to strengthen his heart muscle. Apparently, if it IS due to a virus, the heart rhythm will return to normal. My stallion has done all sorts of work since then, and had no ill effects at all. I did take him off flu vaccs for two years after though. This is the reason that I don't vaccinate any of my youngsters until absolutely needed.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmm, they all had 'fluvac and EHV vac on 8 Feb, so, yes...
No problem to give her a year off, of course.
Thankyou, that gives me more hope too.
My advanced mare had 'ryegrass staggers' (the vet called it) yonks ago, she was like this in the paddock, all over the place (but nearly fell over when asked to step backwards, whereas Ellie can do that fine) and the vet gave her a huge vits & mins injection, and she was fine ever after...
vet out again tomorrow at this rate I think.
just been out to do late stables, all were lying down, when she got up she staggered all over the place again. temperature 37.1.

Thanks so much everyone. xxx


----------



## avthechav (12 March 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this and I really hope that there is some sort of positive outcome for you and Ellie xx


----------



## Bustermartin (12 March 2012)

Really sorry to hear this K.  Many moons ago I had something similar with my advanced horse and after treatment and a long rest he went on to complete many more events and even a long format three day.  PM if you would like to know more but obviously every case is different. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## Mince Pie (12 March 2012)

Oh hun, how utterly crap for you and Ellie  Hopefully the cardiologist will have some good news for you when they come.

Lots of vibes for you both from me x


----------



## Goldenstar (12 March 2012)

So sorry to hear this not a lot esle to say its just really heartbreaking especially when it is a horse who loves their work.


----------



## Hornby (12 March 2012)

Gosh, how frightening for all of you - hope you can find a way forward for her.


----------



## Doris68 (12 March 2012)

So very sorry to hear this K - really hope that your cardiologist can give you some good news.  Fingers crossed for Ellie.


----------



## BBP (12 March 2012)

What a terrible thing to happen, thank heavens you both got home safely. Wish I could say something more helpful. 8(


----------



## tigers_eye (12 March 2012)

I have caught bits of what happened on fb, and just read your OP here. LECs experience sounds helpful and I'm sure others will have advice. I had a top cardiologist do a report on Liberty, can;t remember her name but based in Newmarket and had done the most comprehensive research into racehorses at the time. Good luck for all involved!


----------



## Marydoll (12 March 2012)

OMG what a scary, worrying thing to happen to her,she must feel so confused and wierd. How truly scary for you guys as well,Well done getting her home and in her own safe place.
Hopefully the cardiologist will be able to sort her problem, AF is treatable so fingers x'd things will be ok and she makes a good recovery.


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (12 March 2012)

Oh dear K! Big <hugs> for you. I know how much you thought of Ellie and it must have been terrifying at the time. 
I really hope (and will keep everything crossed) that this is just a minor glitch that she will over come. Fingers crossed the cardiologist can give you some good news. 

In the mean time will send lots of get well vibes for Ellie and choclate & hugs for you.


----------



## CalllyH (12 March 2012)

Fingers crossed you may still be able to have fun on her. I'm sorry to here your news. I know it's hard but try to think the positives are it's now identified and possibly managable. 

Keep us updated x


----------



## Kelpie (12 March 2012)

oh, that's just not fair, is it 
I'm so sorry to read this


----------



## scheherazade (12 March 2012)

So sorry, I have no words, but big vibes to both of you and hoping for a positive prognosis from the cardiologist xx


----------



## Honey08 (12 March 2012)

Oh how awful for you both.  Fingers crossed that something can be done to help her.

I read through the whole of that post with my heart in my mouth waiting for you to say she did have a heart attack.  I feel relieved to read that she is still here and surviving..xxx


----------



## ausipaliboi (12 March 2012)

Oh god.

She is so truly lucky to have you.  For you to recognise the signs and take immediate action.

I know it is not what you were hoping for but I wish you both a long happy life together


----------



## meesha (13 March 2012)

so, so sorry to hear the news BUT you did an amazing job spotting the signs, getting her home and getting her comfortable in the stable - I am not sure how many of us would have managed that.

Well done your OH too.


----------



## chels (13 March 2012)

Oh god, that's heart breaking, I'm so so sorry xx


----------



## Lyle (13 March 2012)

So sorry to hear that, sounds absolutely devastating 

Fingers crossed for you both!


----------



## JCWHITE (13 March 2012)

Firstly, sending you thoughts and wishes.How brave of you to cope .
Just wanted to say, my mare had something that sounds similar.
Fortunately a scan showed  it to be mechanical, so treatable, rather than neurological,
She was given 3 doses of something that humans have to put their heart back into regular rhythm.Sorry for the vagueness, I wasnt coping well.
Immediately after treatment, she trotted away, quite normal.
I hope your mare can be treated in the same way,


----------



## 4faults (13 March 2012)

So sorry to hear this. Keeping everything crossed for you both


----------



## mellissa (13 March 2012)

My lifetime horse had atrial
Fibrillation and after two cardio conversions that failed remained with his arrhythmia for four nearly five years. He was a show jumper that jumped 1.30's and I put him down to little nat am classes and opens after it happened.

It never affected his working life at all, but I had Mark pateson scan him and confirm his heart was structurally sound.  He was a show jumper this was fine, although I was warned never to go cross country or hunting.

The characteristic AF is irregularly irregular and I am seriously tuned to the Rhythm! I listened every week for any changes.  

Your horses symptoms are very extreme- not classic AF.

I know exactly how it feels to hear those words "heart arrhythmia".  Mine was the best horse I had and he was going to move up classes, not down.  But I had another 5 years after it happened, and lost him very recently after having him 9 years to a tendon injury.

Let us know what happened, if you want any info etc please don't hesitate to pm me x


----------



## MileAMinute (13 March 2012)

So sorry to read this. It's so devastating after all the blood, sweat and tears you've clearly put into bringing on this mare.

Keeping my fingers firmly crossed you get a good prognosis xx


----------



## lannerch (13 March 2012)

Devastating indeed and all our worst fears will keep everything crossed it can be treated try to stay strong x


----------



## TheoryX1 (13 March 2012)

Poor Ellie and poor old you - horses really do break your heart sometimes, dont they.  Anyway, some huge boxes of Thorntons coming your way, sounds like you need it. At least you are caring enough to  ensure she has a good life, even though it wasnt the one you planned for her.


----------



## Tempi (13 March 2012)

Very sad news, poor Ellie (and you) xx


----------



## Andalusianlover1 (13 March 2012)

Very sad news for you. Sending you some big hugs! xxxxx


----------



## kit279 (13 March 2012)

Poor you and poor Ellie - is it atrial fibrillation?  Fingers crossed for a happy outcome - she's in a wonderful home and is lucky to have you, I hope things work out.  Thinking of you both.


----------



## lyndsayberesford (13 March 2012)

oh gosh! poor Ellie and poor you

glad you found out before going XC or something

it must be heartbreaking for you, but ill keep fingers crossed for you both


----------



## almostthere (13 March 2012)

So so sorry...devastating news...but please try and take some comfort from the fact that you recognised possible symptons and averted prolonging the situation for you and your mare. I am not sure I would have been that clear headed. Also - you are always soo helpful and constructive to people who post their own concerns on here...it may be worth taking the time to pause and note the huge volume of people that have posted their best wishes..you have a lot of people who appreciate and support you on here..good luck.


----------



## SusannaF (13 March 2012)

almostthere said:



			So so sorry...devastating news...but please try and take some comfort from the fact that you recognised possible symptons and averted prolonging the situation for you and your mare. I am not sure I would have been that clear headed. Also - you are always soo helpful and constructive to people who post their own concerns on here...it may be worth taking the time to pause and note the huge volume of people that have posted their best wishes..you have a lot of people who appreciate and support you on here..good luck.
		
Click to expand...

What she said. You clearly know your mare well. Poor you, it must be utterly miserable. Do you know if it could be genetic?


----------



## Lady La La (13 March 2012)

almostthere said:



			So so sorry...devastating news...but please try and take some comfort from the fact that you recognised possible symptons and averted prolonging the situation for you and your mare. I am not sure I would have been that clear headed. Also - you are always soo helpful and constructive to people who post their own concerns on here...it may be worth taking the time to pause and note the huge volume of people that have posted their best wishes..you have a lot of people who appreciate and support you on here..good luck.
		
Click to expand...

This really. I'm so sorry to hear your news x


----------



## TableDancer (13 March 2012)

As on FB, very sorry indeed to hear this. I do hope the cardio can give you some hope of a good outcome and a clearer idea of the way forward. Well done for coping so well with a scary situation.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (13 March 2012)

I don't know what to say. So very sorry Kerilli


----------



## mil1212 (13 March 2012)

Gosh what a shock for you both, fingers crossed for a good prognosis.


----------



## JVB (13 March 2012)

How awfully sad, such a shame, poor you and Ellie


----------



## tiggs (13 March 2012)

So sorry,hoping for positive news from cardiologist.


----------



## SplashofSoy (13 March 2012)

How dreadful for you, hope its more positive news but chin up.


----------



## FigJam (13 March 2012)

What a fright, well done to you and OH for making sure she got back home safely.  Everything crossed for you that the cardio can give you a positive prognosis, sounds like there are a good number of happy endings out there relating to similar things.  Hope you have a good supply of chocolate to hand also. x


----------



## Jules19 (13 March 2012)

So sorry to read this.  God, the highs and lows of sharing your life with horses!  Everything crossed that the cardiologist can give some hope for a reasonably normal life.


----------



## WellyBaggins (13 March 2012)

Truely am sorry to read hear about this, I hope the cardiologist brings some positive news, I hope Ellie is feeling better now


----------



## Cupid (13 March 2012)

So sorry to read this about Ellie, I hope the cardiologist can bring some postive news x


----------



## Molasses (13 March 2012)

Horrible news, so sorry
Your story really is heart-breaking


----------



## JenniferB (13 March 2012)

How awful, you must have got such a fright.  Hope the cardiologist has good news and keeping fingers crossed for you and Ellie xx


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (13 March 2012)

Sorry to hear this, poor girl 

Good job you acted sensibly and fast. I hope you get some positive news from the cardiologist and Ellie is feeling a bit brighter


----------



## Mrs Pink (13 March 2012)

So sorry to read this, must have been very frightening
Fingers crossed for the cardio news


----------



## Lark (13 March 2012)

Goodness I am so sorry to hear that.
Thank goodness you had the presence of mind to stop and get off when you did.
I hope that you are both ok - sending hugs.


----------



## Pasha (13 March 2012)

I can't imagine what it must feel like to watch your gorgeous girl go through this so huge hugs to you Kerry xxx I will keep everything crossed that the Cardiologist has some good news for you and you can get her over this xxx


----------



## ThePony (13 March 2012)

So sorry to read this, what a frightening time for you, thank goodness you kept such a level head and were able to get her home safely. 

I hope the cardiologist has lots of good ideas for you to try. I only have knowledge of this in humans, and is really is very treatable. DH had it terribly, wasn't brought on by exercise (couldn't be repeated in the lab annoyingly) but was brought on by stress and being under the weather. He was jump started a few times under GA which did the trick, and was on medication to keep things ticking along - very sucessful. 

Keeping fingers and toes all crossed for you both, keep us all updated, we'll be rooting for a good plan of treatment and positive prognosis.


----------



## Rafferoo (13 March 2012)

What a nightmare and how upsetting.  Sounds like your OH is a man to have around in a crisis - it must have been awful trying to get her down the ramp.  I really hope that something can be done for your girl.


----------



## kerilli (13 March 2012)

Rafferoo said:



			What a nightmare and how upsetting.  Sounds like your OH is a man to have around in a crisis - it must have been awful trying to get her down the ramp.  I really hope that something can be done for your girl.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou.
Yes, it was, imagine trying to get a heavily sedated horse down a steep ramp.   
In retrospect I now see that we were so lucky that OH was strong/determined enough to hold her up and that he somehow managed it. She's 16.3 fgs. I helped straighten and support her when she stepped off the bottom of the ramp but I was no help at all on the way down, just not strong enough.
Thinking it over, I should have summoned up a trailer from my vet, and loaded her into that for the journey, because for a horse in her condition (and she was even worse when we got back to the yard, I think) the ramp was really too steep. She's never been in a trailer but I could have travelled in with her or something and gone back later for the horsebox and other mare. 
Lessons learnt. 
Thanks everyone. You've all been really kind, I really appreciate it.


----------



## now_loves_mares (13 March 2012)

kerilli said:



			Thankyou.
Yes, it was, imagine trying to get a heavily sedated horse down a steep ramp.   
In retrospect I now see that we were so lucky that OH was strong/determined enough to hold her up and that he somehow managed it. She's 16.3 fgs. I helped straighten and support her when she stepped off the bottom of the ramp but I was no help at all on the way down, just not strong enough.
Thinking it over, I should have summoned up a trailer from my vet, and loaded her into that for the journey, because for a horse in her condition (and she was even worse when we got back to the yard, I think) the ramp was really too steep. She's never been in a trailer but I could have travelled in with her or something and gone back later for the horsebox and other mare. 
Lessons learnt. 
Thanks everyone. You've all been really kind, I really appreciate it.
		
Click to expand...

K please don't question your actions!! Yes maybe in hindsight that might have been a plan, but on the other hand, taking her home in the lorry got her home more quickly. It sounds like in her condition, being at home and feeling safe was the best thing you could have done. You acted calmly and bravely, don't beat yourself up that you didn't do right by her!!! <bossy>


----------



## jules89 (13 March 2012)

I'm really sorry


----------



## dafthoss (13 March 2012)

Please dont beat your self up about it K you did all you could and got her home quickly and safley with her travel companion and you knew she would travel well in the lorry. Is she ok this morning?


----------



## kerilli (13 March 2012)

dafthoss said:



			Please dont beat your self up about it K you did all you could and got her home quickly and safley with her travel companion and you knew she would travel well in the lorry. Is she ok this morning?
		
Click to expand...

not 100%, no, she's still wobbly, lying down a lot, staggers when she lurches up.   
eating well, and bright in herself though.

thanks, 'scoop and run' has always worked for me in the past (e.g. when another mare had a DVT) but it's an instinct i'll question more in future.


----------



## quizzie (13 March 2012)

kerilli said:



			not 100%, no, she's still wobbly, lying down a lot, staggers when she lurches up.   
eating well, and bright in herself though
		
Click to expand...


  At least she IS managing to get up...it is always more hopeful when they can cope with that.

   Do you have a date for the the cardiologist yet? And don't forget to mention the vaccination in Feb, especially the EHV one.


----------



## JGC (13 March 2012)

So sorry. I'm keeping everything crossed for the best possible outcome for you both. She's lucky to have someone who cares that much about her xxx


----------



## Clarew22 (13 March 2012)

So sorry poor Ellie 

Sending tons of positive thoughts for good news when you see the cardiologist {hugs}


----------



## muddygreymare (13 March 2012)

So so sorry to hear that, your poor girl  Massive hugs and vibes for both Ellie and you on their way


----------



## Dollysox (13 March 2012)

So very sorry to hear about Ellie - how frightening and how well you coped with it.  I really hope that the Cardiologist can come up with something positive.


----------



## Vetwrap (13 March 2012)

So very sorry to read this.  But all credit to you and your OH that she is at home with you now.

I really hope that something can be done for her, but I know that whatever happens, you will make the right decision for Ellie.

In the meantime, keep attacking the chocolate.


----------



## aregona (13 March 2012)

I'm so sorry K  i have just 'popped in' to pick some HHO brains and saw not very nice sounding post from you. Like you said though thank god you found out now!!!
I don't really have many more words of comfort for you other than plenty of hugs for you and Ellie xxx


----------



## Princess P (13 March 2012)

So sorry to read this :-( sending hugs and positive vibes x


----------



## _EVS_ (13 March 2012)

My heart goes out to you - how dreadfully upsetting for you and I hope you are taking comfort from the kind thoughts and responses everyone has posted.

Massive kudos to you for making a quick decision to get her home asap.

Really hope she has a future of sorts and Im so glad to here that regardless of the outcome she has a home with you for life.

Hugs and positive vibes coming your way xxx


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 March 2012)

really sorry to hear this  

 the video doesnt work!!!!


 what a start to her career  ended b 4 begun..


----------



## Fools Motto (13 March 2012)

Really sorry to read this. I admire your quick thinking, and sheer determination to get her home. Massive well done to both you and your OH.
All the very best for your future together, what ever it may be. Ellie has a wonderful caring owner.
Massive vibes from me. >>>>


----------



## MrsMozart (13 March 2012)

Oh bl00dy he!!. So sorry hunny. Hugs and thoughts to Ellie and you, and to your OH who sounds amazing.

I have no idea if there is any cure for this, but I'm guessing not from your post.

Thinking of you all.


----------



## cobwithattitude (13 March 2012)

Poor Ellie - and poor you - being optimistic, hopefully someone (the heart consultant) can come up with a definitive answer for you.


----------



## BlairandAzria (13 March 2012)

Truly sorry   keeping everything crossed for good news from the cardio consultant. X


----------



## SusieT (13 March 2012)

Just to point out-please be really really careful with her. She could go down at any moment with you in the stable-always have an exit route as if she drops suddenly you don't want to be under her or used as a prop is she's staggering. It does sound very extreme for atrial fibrillation, which would suggest it might be something perhaps more easily treatable. Will be very interesting to hear what the cardiologist says-best of luck


----------



## Ilovefoals (13 March 2012)

So sorry to read this.  Crossing my fingers that she'll be ok xxx


----------



## fruity (13 March 2012)

I'm so sorry about this awful news,as you say at least you both got home safely, i know it's hard but keep your chin up,horses i swear were put on this earth for us to worry constantly over them! Bigs hugs for your girl,she sounds a very special mare and is lucky to have you give her a happy forever life. x


----------



## Saratoga (13 March 2012)

So sorry K


----------



## MillionDollar (13 March 2012)

Oh gosh, I am sorry, how awful 

So so sad!


----------



## porkpie (13 March 2012)

Oh just awful - so sorry for you and lovely Ellie. Think I might be in for some bad news next with my boy who may also end up a field ornament. Life sucks sometimes huh.


----------



## kerilli (13 March 2012)

SusieT said:



			Just to point out-please be really really careful with her. She could go down at any moment with you in the stable-always have an exit route as if she drops suddenly you don't want to be under her or used as a prop is she's staggering. It does sound very extreme for atrial fibrillation, which would suggest it might be something perhaps more easily treatable. Will be very interesting to hear what the cardiologist says-best of luck
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, I am incredibly safety-conscious and am being very careful around her. 
Premature Ventricular Depolarisation has been mentioned but a full cardiac assessment is the next thing, asap, so we know where to go from there...

Thanks everyone.


----------



## photo_jo (13 March 2012)

Very sorry to hear about your girlie, fingers crossed it is something that can be fixed. J


----------



## SusieT (13 March 2012)

Presume she's been referred as an emergency given that she's still in a poor state?


----------



## kerilli (13 March 2012)

SusieT said:



			Presume she's been referred as an emergency given that she's still in a poor state?
		
Click to expand...

my vet's cardiologist was supposed to contact me this afternoon or evening but has not done so, which is disappointing. my vet doesn't seem to see it as an emergency, I described exactly how the mare is to her today.

the mare is really not "in a poor state" however - she is eating and drinking normally, very perky in herself, definitely not in any pain or distress, just still wobbly on her hindlegs.
i am looking into the logistics of getting her to Newmarket for a full cardiac assessment.
thanks.


----------



## Quadro (13 March 2012)

Best of luck life really isnt fair!
Q
x


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (13 March 2012)

I am so, so sorry to hear your news...it is awful. BUT, as harsh as it may sound it could have been so much worse. Going cross country if she had dropped with you over a fence...you would probably not be here. I know it is difficult but be thankful for that.  

I know people will think I am unfeeling but human life is more important. At the end of the day you can replace a horse you cannot replace you or your OH etc...... It takes being faced with dying to make you realise this. I know I have been there and it sure puts life in perspective. When I had Monty pts following him dropping with a heart attack the second I had took his tack off after a hack, I was devastated. I was in a real state for weeks. We had given him every chance, 6 months on digoxin and he was doing well...then he deteriorated so we knew what we had to do.

Many years later, I lost my beloved mare. Was I upset yes....was I devastated no...why...because I was fighting for my own life against illness and that was more important.

I guess all I am trying to say is be thankful, it could have been a lot worse. We love and mourn our horses but they can be replaced.....you can not x


----------



## Mistatiger (14 March 2012)

Poor you, hope something can be done.


----------



## imr (14 March 2012)

Poor, poor you and poor ellie x


----------



## Firewell (14 March 2012)

Gosh this is all so sad. Poor you and poor Ellie. I hope she can be sorted so she can have a nice life. I know you are v sensible and wont put yourself in danger x.


----------



## kerilli (14 March 2012)

slight improvement today, she felt well enough (for the first time since Monday) to do her favourite trick of shoving the stable door open and tiptoeing down the yard. So, she got an unplanned walk and in-hand grazing session, which she needed anyway (I hate having them on box rest due to risk of impaction), and she looks much steadier on her feet. still waiting to hear from cardiologist, but there is a definite improvement, which is very cheering.


----------



## Aces_High (14 March 2012)

kerilli said:



			my vet's cardiologist was supposed to contact me this afternoon or evening but has not done so, which is disappointing. my vet doesn't seem to see it as an emergency, I described exactly how the mare is to her today.

the mare is really not "in a poor state" however - she is eating and drinking normally, very perky in herself, definitely not in any pain or distress, just still wobbly on her hindlegs.
i am looking into the logistics of getting her to Newmarket for a full cardiac assessment.
thanks.
		
Click to expand...

K honestly - call the phone number I emailed you and she will go out to you I am sure, if bringing Ellie up here is too difficult.  I think it's a bit poor that not more is being done but having said that I am EXTREMELY spoilt with my vets.  Thinking of you


----------



## Mrs B (14 March 2012)

That IS good to read! 
Hope you hear from the cardiologist soon...


----------



## dafthoss (14 March 2012)

kerilli said:



			slight improvement today, she felt well enough (for the first time since Monday) to do her favourite trick of shoving the stable door open and tiptoeing down the yard. So, she got an unplanned walk and in-hand grazing session, which she needed anyway (I hate having them on box rest due to risk of impaction), and she looks much steadier on her feet. still waiting to hear from cardiologist, but there is a definite improvement, which is very cheering.
		
Click to expand...

So pleased to hear this  Its amazing how pleased you can be to see their funny little ways again. 

Fingers crossed you hear from the cardiologist very soon.


----------



## kerilli (14 March 2012)

Aces_High said:



			K honestly - call the phone number I emailed you and she will go out to you I am sure, if bringing Ellie up here is too difficult.  I think it's a bit poor that not more is being done but having said that I am EXTREMELY spoilt with my vets.  Thinking of you
		
Click to expand...

I emailed her two days ago and she wouldn't be able to get to me till next week.

I reiterate - this mare is okay, safe, secure, in her stable. she's staying calm, she's got someone next to her all the time, she's not stressed at all, eating well, etc etc, and improving slightly. I am not prepared to risk transporting her again until tests have been done. All I can do is wait for my vet's cardiologist to call me, as she was expected to do yesterday, but I assure you and everyone else that this mare really is not suffering while waiting for veterinary attention, and if she takes a turn for the worst a vet will be here as fast as I can manage...


----------



## Lanky Loll (14 March 2012)

Glad to hear she's feeling a bit better today, will be interested to see what the vets have to say once they've checked her over


----------



## Aces_High (14 March 2012)

kerilli said:



			I emailed her two days ago and she wouldn't be able to get to me till next week.

I reiterate - this mare is okay, safe, secure, in her stable. she's staying calm, she's got someone next to her all the time, she's not stressed at all, eating well, etc etc, and improving slightly. I am not prepared to risk transporting her again until tests have been done. All I can do is wait for my vet's cardiologist to call me, as she was expected to do yesterday, but I assure you and everyone else that this mare really is not suffering while waiting for veterinary attention, and if she takes a turn for the worst a vet will be here as fast as I can manage...
		
Click to expand...

What a bugger - did she have any interesting comments or didn't say much as having not seen the mare?  Sorry about that - she is really nice though.

Pleased to hear that she's more sparky this afternoon


----------



## little_flea (14 March 2012)

Hope for the very best possible outcome for you. x


----------



## kerilli (14 March 2012)

Aces_High said:



			What a bugger - did she have any interesting comments or didn't say much as having not seen the mare?  Sorry about that - she is really nice though.

Pleased to hear that she's more sparky this afternoon 

Click to expand...

no, not really, which isn't surprising since obv i'm not a vet so couldn't describe heartbeat etc. 
thanks, and thankyou everyone else too, it means a lot. xxx


----------



## ArcticFox (14 March 2012)

As others have said you should never question your actions - tbh it is better that you put her in the lorry to get her home than for you to travel in the back of a trailer with her (promise you won't ever do this).  I have seen someone get badly injured travelling in the trailer with their horse - definitely not something to do even with a healthy one. 

At least she is home now, in the stable and hopefully you will have some answers soon - I will keep my fingers crossed for a good outcome - hopefully she will be able to be converted or that it is a virus she will recover from in no time.  

fingers crossed, hugs for you, Ellie and your OH. xx


----------



## Saucisson (14 March 2012)

I haven't read all the replies but I'd like to say how sorry I am for you both for hearing this news.

However, I would also like to thank you for describing in detail the symptoms of a horse showing signs of heart problems.  With this post you may have saved a horse's life and perhaps a rider's life too - so thank you for that.

I wish you both well


----------



## Mince Pie (14 March 2012)

Glad that she is doing a bit better today hun x


----------



## Bryndu (14 March 2012)

Hi,
I just want to post this to give you some hope.
2 years ago whilst schooling my 6 yr old...he tripped and fell....he went down head first and ploughed through the surface and eventually came to a stop.....he managed to heave himself upright and stood shaking for ages with surface all over his head...
I thought it was just a trip...we did lots of cuddles...and he seemed fine.
Next time I rode....same thing happened again.... and I thought ok clumsy oaf....and put it down to him being unbalanced.
Next time...he went down like a stone...like someone had shot him....his front legs behind the girth....and I came off....
He eventually got up and was completely disorientated and very stressed.
Vet out the next day.
Vet listened to his heart with the horse standing still.....he then rocked the horse and just shook his head.
Total arrythmia of the heart with the heart actually beating 3 at rest...then missing..and so on...
What was happening was when the blood was at it's most oxygenated at 10 minutes, the heart was working so fast, it stopped and he fainted...hence the collapse.
I know how you are feeling.
Vet contacted a heart specialist in Bristol who said I could spend a fortune on tests taking him to Bristol....and he could die.....or I could just turn him away for 12 months.....as this in his opinion, after seeing all the data...was an infection/virus. The horse would survive or not....and there was not much to be done.
So...I am lucky to have my own land...and I turned him away... (This happened in the summer) ..but brought him in every day..and a month after he was turned away....a large amount of very dark red, mollassesy type gunk came out of both nostrils. It was dead blood from his lungs....possibly caused by the fall on to his forelegs.
12 months later....we lunged him with a heart monitor.....not a thing...everything was clear. After 18 months I took the decision to get back on.....and will admit I was very scared....because when you have had a horse drop on you 3 times....you are well scared.
1 year on....we have been to our first ridden competition and done a bit in hand and he hasnt shown any further signs of a problem.
I guess what I am saying....is as your girls symptoms, albeit different from my boys, came on so quickly....like my boys.....do not rule out an infection/virus.
I wholeheartedly wish you the best of luck.
Bryndu


----------



## kerilli (14 March 2012)

Saucisson said:



			I haven't read all the replies but I'd like to say how sorry I am for you both for hearing this news.

However, I would also like to thank you for describing in detail the symptoms of a horse showing signs of heart problems.  With this post you may have saved a horse's life and perhaps a rider's life too - so thank you for that.

I wish you both well 

Click to expand...

Thankyou, thanks everyone, especially Bryndu, that is comforting.

I'm not sure if you've seen the video but it doesn't really look much on there, and it didn't feel much tbh, just 'wrong'. when her knees buckled a couple of times in the car park after I got on, I explained it away as her being daft, since she was chucking herself about, reversing, screeching to her friend, I thought she was tripping over her own feet etc, or reacting to a different girth being used. 

The one I saw drop dead - had just finished xc at a 3 day. went sensibly across the finish line, the rider pulled him up while fussing him, got off, started undoing girths etc, and suddenly he just bolted, 0-60 kind of thing. luckily she let go immediately, so shocked i think. he ran about 100 yards and as he did his coordination got worse and worse, until he fell.
the way Ellie's legs looked was what triggered alarm bells, because it was the way his went as he slowed down just before he fell. like one of those toys i had as a kid, a little wooden platform with a small wooden animal on it held together with string, and when you push the bottom of the platform the animal collapses, does anyone know what i mean?

agreed, if anyone can learn from this, it's worth it. thank god i waited till after i cantered both ways before jumping a x pole, because i don't think she'd ever have managed to land it...


----------



## ArcticFox (14 March 2012)

Like one of these
http://www.hellopro.co.uk/House_of_Marbles-20298-noprofil-2006363-78973-0-1-1-fr-societe.html


----------



## caberston (14 March 2012)

my thoughts are with you  bless her, shes lucky to have you x


----------



## superpony (14 March 2012)

Gosh thats awful, thinking of you and glad she seems abit better today.


----------



## kerilli (14 March 2012)

ArcticFox said:



			Like one of these
http://www.hellopro.co.uk/House_of_Marbles-20298-noprofil-2006363-78973-0-1-1-fr-societe.html

Click to expand...

Yes, exactly, one of those. haven't seen one for decades!


----------



## Odd Socks (14 March 2012)

Saucisson said:



			I haven't read all the replies but I'd like to say how sorry I am for you both for hearing this news.

However, I would also like to thank you for describing in detail the symptoms of a horse showing signs of heart problems.  With this post you may have saved a horse's life and perhaps a rider's life too - so thank you for that.

I wish you both well 

Click to expand...

I second this! thank you so much!  My thoughts are with you and your girl!  I really hope she makes a full recovery


----------



## Bright_Spark (14 March 2012)

I am very sorry to read this. Glad she seems to be feeling better. Thoughts with you both.


----------



## Marydoll (15 March 2012)

Just wondering how your girlie is doing, has the cardiologist been out to her yet ?


----------



## kerilli (15 March 2012)

marydoll said:



			Just wondering how your girlie is doing, has the cardiologist been out to her yet ?
		
Click to expand...

she's doing okay, thankyou... still a tiny bit wobbly, but walking out in hand twice a day for some grass.
i'm keeping someone in beside her all the time so she isn't stressed at all.
the cardiologist (the one who was highly recommended) is coming next Thursday morning, that's the soonest she can get to us, she's fully booked up elsewhere till then. (the other one who I was waiting to hear from can't get here till even later in the month).
vet is coming tomorrow to take bloods for various tests. (I asked the cardiologist if she'd like bloods taken now and she said yes, definitely, so that's something. can't help thinking my vet should maybe have suggested this when she was here, to save another call-out, but what do i know?!)
of course it'd probably be better to have the mare at Newmarket for full testing BUT there is no way I want her stressed by travelling, even in a horse ambulance - it'd take 2+ hours from here. my instinct is - no stress at all until as much testing as possible is done here.
thanks everyone, i'll keep you posted.


----------



## MandyMoo (15 March 2012)

how awful K  all my sympathies to you and Ellie!!! what a sad day   but chin up, like you say... better that you found out now and not half way around a xc course...

i hope she has a happy life as a hacker/field companion though. bless her. very sad news


----------



## kerilli (15 March 2012)

MandyMoo said:



			how awful K  all my sympathies to you and Ellie!!! what a sad day   but chin up, like you say... better that you found out now and not half way around a xc course...

i hope she has a happy life as a hacker/field companion though. bless her. very sad news 

Click to expand...

thankyou. must admit the fact that she's still wobbly is really really concerning me. she just wouldn't be safe to turn out, for her sake or anyone else's. so if there's no improvement eventually (and obv it is early days, will wait to see results etc etc, she can have as long as she needs) then the decision will probably be made for me I guess. Just really hope there is treatment that will cure the wobblyness... or if it's a virus that when it goes she's steady on her legs again. *prays a LOT*  so sad for her.


----------



## Bryndu (15 March 2012)

Hi again,
Take comfort from the fact that there is improvement...after all.....she would have had all of her muscles spasaming all over the place trying to keep her upright....that may be contributing to the wobbliness? It may be also worth considering a physio/massager/Bowen treatment to help with that?
Best of luck
Bryndu


----------



## kerilli (15 March 2012)

she had a very gentle massage yesterday. tbh she hasn't been spasming, at most she is just swinging a leg out further so she is base-wide to stay upright, if that makes sense (e.g. now when she has a wee she puts her hindlegs as far apart as she can so she's more stable.)
thankyou.


----------



## Bryndu (15 March 2012)

kerilli said:



			she had a very gentle massage yesterday. tbh she hasn't been spasming, at most she is just swinging a leg out further so she is base-wide to stay upright, if that makes sense (e.g. now when she has a wee she puts her hindlegs as far apart as she can so she's more stable.)
thankyou.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent news.....
I hope she continues to improve...the fact that she is now base stable is a good sign. 
Best wishes
Bryndu


----------



## kerilli (15 March 2012)

i really hope so Bryndu. thankyou.


----------



## quizzie (15 March 2012)

kerilli said:



			she's doing okay, thankyou... still a tiny bit wobbly, but walking out in hand twice a day for some grass.
i'm keeping someone in beside her all the time so she isn't stressed at all.
the cardiologist (the one who was highly recommended) is coming next Thursday morning, that's the soonest she can get to us, she's fully booked up elsewhere till then. (the other one who I was waiting to hear from can't get here till even later in the month).
vet is coming tomorrow to take bloods for various tests. (I asked the cardiologist if she'd like bloods taken now and she said yes, definitely, so that's something. can't help thinking my vet should maybe have suggested this when she was here, to save another call-out, but what do i know?!)
of course it'd probably be better to have the mare at Newmarket for full testing BUT there is no way I want her stressed by travelling, even in a horse ambulance - it'd take 2+ hours from here. my instinct is - no stress at all until as much testing as possible is done here.
thanks everyone, i'll keep you posted.
		
Click to expand...


     Think of it as a good opportunity for your vet to check how the heart is sounding....!

    Quite agree with you re not travelling until you know more....hope it goes well.


----------



## Aces_High (15 March 2012)

K I am so pleased you've got an appointment - fab news.  Out of interest has your mare been able to lie down and get back up again in her stable or has she not been lying down since her episode? xxx


----------



## angelish (15 March 2012)

Truely devastating news  

Fingers tightly crossed for some improvement x


----------



## kerilli (15 March 2012)

Aces_High said:



			K I am so pleased you've got an appointment - fab news.  Out of interest has your mare been able to lie down and get back up again in her stable or has she not been lying down since her episode? xxx
		
Click to expand...

she's been lying down as normal, or perhaps a little more than normal, but when she gets up she staggers sideways for a few steps before she gets her balance, doesn't go down again though. she's finding ways of being more steady on her feet, by going a bit wider at the base.


----------



## SusieT (15 March 2012)

have to say it sounds more like an ataxia rather than cardiac causes to me-possibly more like she's hit her head causing a problem with the regulation centre of the heart beat and the nervous system. It wouldn't be normal for a heart problem to cause them to be wobbly unless they are about to go down/in severe compromise which would be getting much worse by now. Think you'll probably end up with her being worked up-wouldn't have that much confidence in my vet not having done much like bloods etc up to now :/ In terms of newmarket-are there no practices with an ecg and ultrasound capable of looking at the heart nearer? Glad you have an appointment, look forward to updates. Just sharing my thoughts in an attempt to help, obviosuly the experts are looking at her. Can she walk in a straight line or is she wobbly?


----------



## kerilli (15 March 2012)

she can walk in a straight line, it's only about 1 stride in 10 now that's very slightly abnormal.
thanks, that's all helpful.
must admit i'm not very impressed that i thought of having bloods done but the vet didn't, even though i asked her to do another horse's bloods while she was here checking this one on Monday... weird. i should have suggested it then but obv wasn't thinking very straight by then.
the practice i use obv doesn't have its own ultrasound or ecg because they wanted to bring in their expert, who contacted me this morning (finally) and can't get here for 11 days at the earliest.  
i'm 99% sure she hasn't hit her head...


----------



## nikicb (15 March 2012)

Hello,
I've been following your posts but haven't replied before.  I am so sorry to hear about your mare, but pleased that she seems to be at least settled.  I am really no expert and just thinking about possible scenarios here, but is it possible that she has had some sort of a stroke, maybe even due to a heart flutter/defect or whatever the right term is?  Wishing you all the very best that you and your vets can work out what is going on and there is a treatment available. xx


----------



## irish_only (15 March 2012)

Really sorry to hear about this. But, 7 years ago I found a yearling filly down in the field and she had obviously down for a while judging by the ground. I thought she was beyond repair and rang the kennels, but the excuse for not coming out was it was a Sunday night so they would come in the morning. (I thought she was a wobbler by the symptoms). Truth was the huntsman had seen them get up and recover and didn't want to hasten my decision. Anyway, because she couldn't get up and was distressed, I filled her up with all the acp's I had which was 11 tablets. checked her half an hour later and she was up!
We followed through the investigation and she was referred to the RVC where on initial examination it was thought she was a wobbler, but subsequent x-rays etc said that she definitely wasn't. The conclusion was that she had a brain bleed, and me giving her the acp's which are aspirin was exactly the right thing to do, and which is why half an hour later she was up. She improved slowly, the way she walked initially was really pointing outwards with her fronts to maintain balance, but she was so much better by 3yo that after a long discussion with the vet it was decided she could be put in foal as she was perfectly able to lie down and get up. She is now an 8yo, has bred us some lovely foals and sometimes when she flies up the field you wouldn't know. I do wonder if she would benefit from being broken in and worked to build up and strengthen her muscles and she could be a happy hacker.
I wonder if this is what happened to your girl?


----------



## Mike007 (15 March 2012)

Hi kerrili, so sorry about your mare. But while there is life there is hope. A lot of things dont add up regarding A F ,The severity of the symptoms and the prolongedness dont seem right. Of course we dont really know that much about these things,but I would advise you to keep an open mind and not get foccused on one possibility. I wish you and your mare all the best , Mike


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (16 March 2012)

So glad to hear she is feeling better! I haven't been on HHO for a few days and was terribly worried I'd log back on to hear the worst.

Don't kick yourself about the lorry - you got her home safely and with minimal stress which is what counts! I often do things and afterwards think that it probably wasn't the best/safest option  Just make a mental note to perhaps do things differently in the future.

Will keep everything crossed for good news from the cardiologist when she comes. Not worth much but I have heard of viruses upsetting heart rates before, but don't know any actual cases.


----------



## Lyle (16 March 2012)

I'm really glad to hear that she has improved and seems happy within herself  Sending good-luck vibes for when she see's the cardiologist!


----------



## kerilli (16 March 2012)

Quick update since everyone has been so kind, I thought you might want to know the latest.
Vet has just been to take bloods. Heartbeat is now regular-irregular, and slow, so that's a definite improvement.  
Vet said she believes it isn't West Nile Virus or Equine Protozoal Myeloencephalitis, both of which were suggested to me (by friends not vets), as other symptoms would be present.
Hopefully it's looking more like a virus now...
Top cardiologist coming here next Thursday morning, that's the soonest she can. 
I have renewed hope and can stop being on the verge of tears... also I ran out of chocolate 2 days ago, which was a good thing! If you see that Cadbury's had record profits this year, you'll know why...
Thanks everyone. The oodles of nice messages and suggestions have really helped.
Also, there's an equine cardiologist who reads this forum who very kindly pm'd me, and patiently answered my many questions by email - thankyou thankyou thankyou a thousand times, you made the most enormous difference. 
Please, don't anyone ever knock HHO again in my hearing!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (16 March 2012)

So glad you're feeling more positive about the possible cause. Who ever emailed you is a star and so kind.
Along with everyone else on here, I'm keeping everything crossed for her recovery.


----------



## Cupid (16 March 2012)

I'm so pleased to hear there is renewed hope for you and Ellie! 

Fingers crossed for Thurs x


----------



## Pasha (16 March 2012)

So glad she has improved and that she is getting seen soon! Will keep fingers crossed for a positive outcome next Thursday x


----------



## tantallon (16 March 2012)

Not much to add only that I hope that tests go well for Ellie and that the news is that it is a virus that may come good - that would be a super outcome. I know how awful this whole thing must have been for you as when I was just ready to back the first lovely sports horse I bred - he had his whole future ahead of him - he started to do odd things when walking and then was tested as an incurable wobbler - talk about being devastated. So sending loads of good luck vibes to you and Ellie


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (16 March 2012)

Very glad to hear she is feeling better and her heart has settled down and I hope yours is settling down as well now.

Let us know if you need any chocolate care packages though!


----------



## PorkChop (16 March 2012)

Great news - hope the outcome of the cardio visit is positive


----------



## Jesstickle (16 March 2012)

So glad you are feeling more positive K

I know it isn't the same at all but our accountant to work was rushed to hospital due to a suspected heart attack. It turned out (after lots of tests) that he had a viral infection. Obviously he's not a horse but it does seem that viruses can do strange things to hearts!


----------



## kerilli (16 March 2012)

tantallon, that really is devastating. a friend gave up with a very well-bred and utterly stunning homebred who had exactly the same thing. gutting beyond words.   
thanks F (why are you still Christmassy?! did you forget your other log in?), I think I need a choccie care package about as much as I need a hole in the head, but one day I will get to try the legendary TimTams, oh yes...
thanks everyone. xx


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (16 March 2012)

I just liked being festive and cheery!  Felicity_09 felt very practical, and sober, and well - boring!  I do enough of that during the week at the moment  
If its too cheery I could tone it down a bit ... 'Mildly_festive_felicity' or 'Feliz_Felicity' erm...  

Not even a Tim Tam Easter egg?


----------



## Elsbells (16 March 2012)

Sooooo glad that it may not be as bad as feared and that there is hope. Will keep my fingers crossed for you, as will everyone else on here no doubt.

With all the positive vibes she's being send from us, Ellie should be on the mend soon!


----------



## Lanky Loll (16 March 2012)

Seems wrong to be saying this but really hope it's *just* a virus! That does seem to be the more positive of the possible outcomes.
Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Janah (16 March 2012)

I've just caught up with this thread.

I am so sorry to hear your news about Ellie. 

Thinking of you both and another one with fingers crossed for you.

Jane


----------



## *Maddy&Occhi* (16 March 2012)

Omg, I am so sorry, you must be devestated  

What a lucky little horse she is to have you as an owner though. Such a brave decision to have to make. Wish you all the best xxx


----------



## Goldenstar (16 March 2012)

Kerilli we have a horse whose heart was damaged by virus at first we were told six weeks and he will be fine then twelve and the heart was still not normal and he went to a university to  be seen by two cardiologists they wrote him off and recommended that he be PTS I loved him I mean really loved him he's An ID not my sort to ride at all his owner gave him To me and I turned him away after a very long story lots of twists and turns I put him back to work leading him from another horse then after time lunged him . Then there was a sutle change in him more of an impression of wellness we sensed he felt different ( it was a bit new agey) I got the vet back in with the EGC his heart was functioning normally he works now as my OH's hunter now he's a huge character and greatly loved and admired there is hope for your horse but it might be a long road.


----------



## kerilli (16 March 2012)

thanks Goldenstar, that's really good to hear. she can have as long as she needs, and now she's steady on her feet again I am feeling a lot more hopeful.


----------



## Maisie2 (16 March 2012)

Well it's good to hear that things are looking up and I hope everything goes well with the cardio.


----------



## Hen (16 March 2012)

I'm so sorry to read that - what a horrible traumatic day for you but you were a star to get Ellie home safely and in one piece.


----------

